# Bunny suddenly making weird noises?



## kamichu (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 2 lionhead bunnies that are almost 5months old.
Ive had them since they were 3 weeks old. They've been getting along
fine though one trys to mount the other and is starting to rub on things.
I havnt checked if they were male or female but im pretty sure ones a male
inless females do that to? But anyway I havnt had any problems. I let them
out all the time and their very healthy but when i got the female to put her back
in her cage for the night she started grunting! and once she was in her cage 
she kept doing it and once i let her out she stopped. It was very weird. I thought
something was wrong with her! But she seems fine now. Why did she do that?
Also she does share her cage with the male is it time to seperate? Could she be
grunting because she doesnt like the male? She doesnt bite him or anything though. 
I dont know whats going on, Im so confused. Can somebody help me?!:?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

It is definitely time to separate and also get them sexed. They need to be separated like today.

You are facing a pregnant rabbit right now and that might be what her noises were about, if you have one male and one female.

She could have been telling you she was annoyed, if she is pregnant it might not feel safe being enclosed in with a male, she could be playing you and trying to get out. Often vocalisation comes with hormones so she is probably maturing and deep into adolescence by now. You might find she does this more regularly.

If you have concerns she may have pain somewhere in her (which can also cause vocalisation) then that is something worth getting checked out, but this sounds more behavioural than related to pain.


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 13, 2009)

I too have two lionhead rabbits, one male, one female. My female runs circles round the male and makes the grunting noises, I also notice that she was lifting her tail. After they mated, she stopped this behaviour. (my male has been castrated). I agree with Tracy, I would seperate, unless you want them to have babies together.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

^Even if you want them to mate I would suggest separating them and doing a planned mating at a later date (to avoid two pregnancies and risks of how the doe may react after her first litter, towards the buck and the babies).


----------



## kamichu (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay, I seprated them right after i posted this thread.
But since I dont have 2 cages at the moment I'm leaving the
male in the cage and the female out is that fine?

Also how could i make sure of their gender? I tried turning them
over to check but they are very fluffy and its hard to tell then
after a few seconds they start kicking. 

Could she really be pregnant already? This just came out of nowhere
when i put her in her cage and as soon as i let her out she stops
completely.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

Well done for separating them  I would suggest putting the female in the cage in case she is pregnant, then you know where she has had her babies (although potentially she has already built a nest elsewhere in your room so I would suggest hunting for that-this might also be why she gets a bit vocal when you close her up).

Yes, he can make her pregnant as soon as his testicle drop and she will be able to get pregnant from roughly 4 months onwards.

If you are struggling to tell the gender try taking them to a rabbit savvy vet who should be able to help you. Or else find someone who can help you with holding them so you can have a look.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

This link on sexing your bunny might be useful.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12064&forum_id=17


----------



## kamichu (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah i see ..okay. 
Would she be around the nest a lot if she already made one?
Would her belly be big if she is pregnant to or no?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 13, 2009)

No, she probably would only be around the nest when she is adding to it. Have you seen her gather or collect hay or even clothes and drag them anywhere?

No, not all bunnies show when they are pregnant, especially if it is not right at the end. Some breeders say their buns lie differently and they may be able to explain that to you.


----------



## kamichu (Aug 13, 2009)

No I havent seen her gather anything at all.
Shes just been playing around and running all over the place.
She seems happier when shes not around the male at all. lol


----------

